# Broncos will win the Super Bowl.



## Big Black Dog (Jan 19, 2014)

Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.


----------



## namvet (Jan 19, 2014)

and last. Brady owns the jack ass's


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 19, 2014)

Manning's *Modus operandi*


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



Sorry darling...it's going to be the `9ers.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.
> ...



Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya Sugar Britches !!!  

I'm sure you would be fun "on top" AA but we doin it Seahawk's Style this afternoon.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



Go Broncos..... Good work!!!  







*But you'll lose to the great San Francisco 49ers....*


----------



## Toro (Jan 19, 2014)

Whoever wins the Seattle-San Fran game will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 19, 2014)

Now I'm a Denver fan....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 19, 2014)

Toro said:


> Whoever wins the Seattle-San Fran game will win the Super Bowl.



Kaepernick could have won if he had turned his hat around backwards


----------



## Jughead (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.


Yup.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/330678-super-bowl-winner-prediction-3.html#post8392721


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2014)

Denver has never faced a defensive secondary like Seattle's.  Once the ball has left Manning's hand both teams have the right to catch it.  Keep that in mind as you watch the Legion of Boom dismantle the Bronco passing attack.  

Then there is Marshawn Lynch.  If Denver cannot stop him Seattle will control the clock and Manning will have precious few opportunities to force his passes into Sherman's and Chancellor's and Thomas's and the new guy's waiting arms.

If Wilson doesn't do as much goofy shit as he did this afternoon we should win easily.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 19, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Denver has never faced a defensive secondary like Seattle's.



Luckily, he probably won't have to score very many points to win


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Denver has never faced a defensive secondary like Seattle's.
> ...



You may be right if Wilson plays as loosy goosey with the ball as he did today.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 19, 2014)

Seattle's pass game will be a notch better with a healthy Percy Harvin in the lineup.  KJ Wright was a step slow today...he should be up to his regular speed in two weeks.

Seattle's defense should be able to contain Manning and the Broncos under 20 points.  Wilson with the addition of Harvin should be able to put the team in a position to score over 30 points.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2014)

namvet said:


> and last. Brady owns the jack ass's



I loved the way Tommy dagged his hand over his face each time Peyton torched their secondary.  That was funny....poor Tommy....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I was pullin for the Patriots, but now I guess it is the Broncos.

Don't know how true it is, but I have heard that the Seahawks drink little baby's blood and all get into Satanic orgies with goats and pig's brains.

I don't know  that that is true, but you know, where there's smoke there's usually fire and all that.

The Seahawks are among the lowest forms of life on the planet, under the planet in the planet and beyond the stars. All of them, each and every one are stinky slimey pond scum.

I think the Broncs will win, but I hope they absolutely stomp the Seahawks 56 to 0.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 20, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, I was pullin for the Patriots, but now I guess it is the Broncos.
> 
> Don't know how true it is, but I have heard that the Seahawks drink little baby's blood and all get into Satanic orgies with goats and pig's brains.
> 
> ...



The Seabuzzards are a loud mouth bunch of thugs coached by a man who soiled college football and then ran away like a little girl.  Does that help?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 20, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was pullin for the Patriots, but now I guess it is the Broncos.
> ...



Well, kind of.


I only wish it could help the Broncos beat the bleepity bleep out of the buzzards.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 20, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, I was pullin for the Patriots, but now I guess it is the Broncos.
> 
> Don't know how true it is, but I have heard that the Seahawks drink little baby's blood and all get into Satanic orgies with goats and pig's brains.
> 
> ...



They have "babies blood" on special at the Fred Meyer store I go to this week !!!

Yummmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2014)

Remember - you heard it here first!  Broncos will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 20, 2014)

Broncos. 

Manning's in the twilight of his career but has the experience and tools to overcome Seattle's awesome defense. 

Young Mr. Wilson has a bright future ahead of him, though, so a loss at his first Super Bowl won't be something that will make him damaged goods.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2014)

Toro said:


> Whoever wins the Seattle-San Fran game will win the Super Bowl.



thats what I been saying for the past two weeks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



If your a Broncos fan,better get out that crying towel and ask Elway if you can snuggle up to him and cry cause you guys will need it come supersunday.

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but Manning struggled twice this year against The Chargers who in both games, controlled the line of scimmage with their physical play and knocked manning around as well. 

they just made a couple of critical mistakes on both sides of the ball the first time in san diego which is why they lost to the donkeys  but then did not make mistakes the second time in denver when they beat them.

It took the donkeys "three" times to figure out how to match up with them in their physical play and even then,they had to sweat it out  for a victory the final two minutes against a bad team that should not have been in the playoffs in the first place.

they struggled against THAT physical defense of the chargers. well guess what? Manning in his two years in denver has faced NOTHING at all like the kind of defense he will have to face in new york when he faces the Hawks defense.

The Hawks excel against the pass which is the donkeys strength, passing.Plus  the donkeys running back moreno probably wont even play because of a major injury he suffered it appears.He wont be a %100 if he does and guess what? that means NO RUNNING GAME for manning.

dont be surprised if Manning has his worst game ever as a pro since his first game his rookie season with at least two interceptions and a turnover. this defense will cause him nightmares like no other he has faced this year or last.

Oh and The Hawks dont have to worry about a quarterback who can srmable and beat you with his legs.That will seem like a vacation for them facing the statue of Liberty Mr choker Peyton Manning.

compared to the niners defense who also have a very rough physical defense much like the Hawks have which they later exploited in the second half,the donkeys defense is like swiss cheese that they will tear apart.

if this game was in denver,they MIGHT have a chance with that crowd noise and that thin air but on a NEAUTRAL site? forget it,it probably wont even be a close game.The REAL superbowl was played between the Hawks and the niners who are the two best teams in the NFL.Hands down,no contest.


so again,start hunting for that crying towel,you'll need it come super sunday.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 21, 2014)

My crystal ball rarely fails me.  Denver will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 21, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> My crystal ball rarely fails me.  Denver will win the Super Bowl.



You better check your crystal ball for crack. 

In a way I feel sorry for a great player with a huge legacy and history of accomplishment like Manning.  He will be embarrassed by Seattle Feb 2.  He deserves better but sadly he will not get it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 21, 2014)

#1 offence VS #1 defense. 

Doesn't get much better than this. 

(Crystal balls notwithstanding)


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 21, 2014)

Yup this is going to be a crystal balls-out matchup. 

Reminds me of a Super Bowl about 20 years ago. Visiting my brother in Texas. Big party at his house. Loud as hell yak yak yak 

As soon as the National Anthem started, the whole place went silent. We all faced the TV removed hats and shut the fuck up. 

After that we all got real fucked up the whole game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > My crystal ball rarely fails me.  Denver will win the Super Bowl.
> ...




thats the understatement of the century.Its cracked all right no doubt.lol. 

I could not have said it better myself.Wilson will feel like he is in heaven facing the donkeys swiss cheese defense after having to run around all day long avoiding the pass rush of the physical niners defense. and Poor Manning,his best running back-"not that they had a running game to begin with that could match up with the hawks defense." what little hope of having any kind of running game MAYBE happening for a little while on super sunday, dissapeared when he lost Moreno to an injury to the pats.

Manning will feel like he got jumped in a back alley bar and got  beat up by a bunch of thugs after facing the Hawks defense and never want to face them again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> #1 offence VS #1 defense.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> (Crystal balls notwithstanding)



which is WHY the Hawks win this game easily.

Great defense beats great offense everytime.

In baseball,great pitching and great plays on defense backing up the pitcher beats great hitting everytime.

same goes for football.The Hawks defense is in a zone right now.I guarantee you,there are no football teams out there right now that want to face the Hawks defense right now.they got all their players healthy and that spells doom for the donkeys.when SOME of their players are hurt and they are at half strenght,teams have a chance to score some touchdowns on them THEN,but when they are completely healthy like they are now? forget it,its game over for the donkeys. 

Now if they were playing in denver,I could see people picking them to win.But on a NEAUTRAL field? better get out your crying towels and ask Elway if you can sit next to him when you cry.


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2014)

The Denver Bronco offensive juggernaut will continue unabated. Broncos will win in a walk...the game will be over at halftime......

Broncos - 38
Seapigeons- 13


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Zander said:


> The Denver Bronco offensive juggernaut will continue unabated. Broncos will win in a walk...the game will be over at halftime......
> 
> Broncos - 38
> Seapigeons- 13


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, I was pullin for the Patriots, but now I guess it is the Broncos.
> 
> Don't know how true it is, but I have heard that the Seahawks drink little baby's blood and all get into Satanic orgies with goats and pig's brains.
> 
> ...



that would be whining crybaby Belicheat and the cheatriots who are the lowest forms of life on the planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Broncos.
> 
> Manning's in the twilight of his career but has the experience and tools to overcome Seattle's awesome defense.
> 
> Young Mr. Wilson has a bright future ahead of him, though, so a loss at his first Super Bowl won't be something that will make him damaged goods.



apparently you did not read this post of Huggys below that he took you to school on.


Denver has never faced a defensive secondary like Seattle's. Once the ball has left Manning's hand both teams have the right to catch it. Keep that in mind as you watch the Legion of Boom dismantle the Bronco passing attack. 

Then there is Marshawn Lynch. If Denver cannot stop him Seattle will control the clock and Manning will have precious few opportunities to force his passes into Sherman's and Chancellor's and Thomas's and the new guy's waiting arms.

If Wilson doesn't do as much goofy shit as he did this afternoon we should win easily. 
__________________


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2014)

Defense wins Championships?????


Let me google that for you


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Zander said:


> The Denver Bronco offensive juggernaut will continue unabated. Broncos will win in a walk...the game will be over at halftime......
> 
> Broncos - 38
> Seapigeons- 13



comedy gold.In your dreams and fantasys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Zander said:


> Defense wins Championships?????
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you



yep just as the teams that faced the 1985 chicago bears  or the ones that faced the 86 New york Giants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Broncos.
> 
> Manning's in the twilight of his career but has the experience and tools to overcome Seattle's awesome defense.
> 
> Young Mr. Wilson has a bright future ahead of him, though, so a loss at his first Super Bowl won't be something that will make him damaged goods.



deleted  double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2014)

Zander said:


> The Denver Bronco offensive juggernaut will continue unabated. Broncos will win in a walk...the game will be over at halftime......
> 
> Broncos - 38
> Seapigeons- 13



deleted double post.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 22, 2014)

The weather will decide the winner.  It is pretty simple.  Denver is all about timing and speed.  If it snows and the weather sucks, that will favor the SeaHags.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> The weather will decide the winner.  It is pretty simple.  Denver is all about timing and speed.  If it snows and the weather sucks, that will favor the SeaHags.



Cold affects games also.  Fatigue sets in earlier.  The hits add up faster.  The mental proccess slows down.  The wolves get the scent.  The pack howls.  The weak fall victim.

Bring on the cold.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't believe this isn't being played in a domed stadium. Joizy in Februrary??


----------



## Samson (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> #1 offence VS #1 defense.
> 
> Doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> (Crystal balls notwithstanding)



SF offense went through Sheattle like Shit Through A Shehawg the entire first half, and SF Defense bent Sheattle over like a $5-whore on the Hood of a '78 Honda.

Shehawgs won because SF offence gave away the game, not because they played especially well. 

And the Shehawgs were playing in Sheattle. No 12-man Shequeeling in New Jersey to distract Manning. 

It will be.......


----------



## Samson (Jan 22, 2014)

Zander said:


> The Denver Bronco offensive juggernaut will continue unabated. Broncos will win in a walk...the game will be over at halftime......
> 
> Broncos - 38
> Seapigeons- 13



Broncs have not even shown all their cards.

They've held back.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

Payton gets to play the varsity in two weeks.......Hawks far more physical than NE or SD. Cant stand Sherman and never was a huge Payton guy.......hope for a good game.

Tell you this.....IM about an hour from MetLife Field and it is as cold as a witches tit tonight. If its anything like this in two Sunday's, I'll take the bruising ground game for $500.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally..  

Someone that is actually from Denver...

Hey Buddy... I've seen you drive...  You have no business talking about someone elses


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeeeesh....has Zander ever been right about ANYTHING in his life?!!


Some people are just in a perpetual state of lose all the time!!!


----------



## Samson (Jan 22, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Finally..
> 
> Someone that is actually from Denver...
> 
> Hey Buddy... I've seen you drive...  You have no business talking about someone elses


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeeeesh....has Zander ever been right about ANYTHING in his life?!!
> 
> 
> Some people are just in a perpetual state of lose all the time!!!



I am right at least twice a day....


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 22, 2014)

I would think the fans of Denver should be happy you will lose to the Seattle Seahawks in this upcoming game.  

If Denver wins Manning might consider retiring and your success will evaporate.

If the Broncos lose Peyton will probably try again next season.

Think about it.  Do you really want it all to end on Feb 2 ?


----------



## Samson (Jan 23, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I would think the fans of Denver should be happy you will lose to the Seattle Seahawks in this upcoming game.
> 
> If Denver wins Manning might consider retiring and your success will evaporate.
> 
> ...



Only a Seattle Fan could imagine being happy in defeat.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 23, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I would think the fans of Denver should be happy you will lose to the Seattle Seahawks in this upcoming game.
> ...



FINE !!!!! ............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItlY6oIfRVg]Eagles - Take It To The Limit (Houston 1977) - YouTube[/ame]

See if I care....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The weather will decide the winner.  It is pretty simple.  Denver is all about timing and speed.  If it snows and the weather sucks, that will favor the SeaHags.
> ...



even USA TODAY has said that the weather which they expect to be like it was when the Hawks were there earlier in the low 30's.that it favors the Hawks.it really does cause the Hawks can run the ball and shread that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys.

The donkeys didnt have a running game to begin with eve with Noshawn Moreno.

NOW with him out,they will REALLY be one dimenisional in their passing game and the Hawks will feast off Manning and pin their ears back on him as the day goes on.

again,expect this game to be the worst game of mannings career since his first game as a rookie.

Payton gets to play the varsity in two weeks.......Hawks far more physical than NE or SD. Cant stand Sherman and never was a huge Payton guy.......hope for a good game.

Tell you this.....IM about an hour from MetLife Field and it is as cold as a witches tit tonight. If its anything like this in two Sunday's, I'll take the bruising ground game for $500. 
__________________
Which is WHY it favors the Hawks so greatly.The Hawks have a great running game with Lynch against a swiss cheese defense,the donkeys have NO running game against a very formidable defense,gee i wonder who wins this game?

if this game was in denver,Manning probably wins with that 12th man crowd inhibiting the the play calling not allowing the Hawks to do audibles as it did with Brady,and that mile high thin air might wear them out in the end like it did the pats.

But on a neautral field with no running game for the donkeys against a defense far superiour than the cheatriots? Manning will have nightmares all night long after the game and never want to face the Hawks again in his life.



The weather will decide the winner. It is pretty simple. Denver is all about timing and speed. If it snows and the weather sucks, that will favor the SeaHags. 


some people are in denial and cant handle that truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeeeesh....has Zander ever been right about ANYTHING in his life?!!
> 
> 
> Some people are just in a perpetual state of lose all the time!!!


----------



## namvet (Jan 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



thank you pants full of shit


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> I would think the fans of Denver should be happy you will lose to the Seattle Seahawks in this upcoming game.
> 
> If Denver wins Manning might consider retiring and your success will evaporate.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah,they have been saying that Manning hasnt even thought of not coming back next year.That he for sure plans on coming back.He doesnt say it, but if he won the superbowl,I guarantee you,he wouldn't come back next year.He rides off into the sunset.

He just isnt saying he would retire if he won cause he KNOWS he isnt going to win this game so thats why he hasnt even talked about retiring after this year.

so thats an understatement that every bronco fan should be happy that he is facing the Hawks cause if he was facing a team like the saints or the packers for example,he would feast off those defenses and set a new superbowl record for passing yards facing one of those two teams and ride off into the sunset. 

a great defense like the Hawks that he cant handle though and  loses to,losing the superbowl again,I guarantee,he comes back and trys to win it again next year.

He wont walk away losing the superbowl.He comes back and trys one more year after this when he loses again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I would think the fans of Denver should be happy you will lose to the Seattle Seahawks in this upcoming game.
> ...



well when the seahawks get defeated in a game,then let me know when the new 2014 season has gotten under way next fall since thats when it will happen again.

I was worried about the Hawks GETTING  to the superbowl thinking they might not get past the niners,but this game? it wll be a cakewalk for them.The REAL superbowl was played in the NCF game.The niners have a much more fearsome defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys wilson will feast off of. plus they face a quarterback with no scrambling ability which will be like heaven for them after having to put a spy on kaperkick whos running set up a touchdown for them.

Gore is a MUCH better back than Moreno and they shut him down.Kapernick was their ONLY running game they had.The Hawks dont have to worry about statue of liberty Manning breaking containment from their feasome pass rush and running down the field.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Manning will/should have his hands full trying to get Decker and Welker the ball.  I seriously doubt he will attempt to throw deep much if at all.  I see Welker getting hit hard a couple of times in the first qtr and start to drop passes hearing those assassins footsteps.

Two players that haven't been discussed much that Denver hasn't seen much or had much experience with should cause the Denver defense fits.  The NFC has several running...read option QBs and most teams in the NFC have devised defenses to contain them to varying degrees. The AFC has no Russell Wilsons nor do they have any way to prepare for Percy Harvin.

Harvin's pure speed and quickness is stunning.  He is Wes Welker with after burners.  If Harvin gets the ball in the open field he can take it to the house from anywhere on the field on any given play.

Then there is Russell Wilson.  He can literally run circles around a crashing D-Line.  The way he extends plays causes multiple layers of problems for a defense.  First and not the least in importance is that he causes the big men to run a lot farther and a lot longer than they are conditioned for.  Wilson can wear out D-Lines and that just makes it easier for Lynch to find holes as the D-Linmen are still gasping to get air from a previous play.  If Wilson gets outside the pocket the pedestrian much damaged Denver secondary will almost certainly get tagged for long completions and see the Hawks knocking at the door in the red zone multiple times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

namvet said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



namkid here obviously wants the donkeys to win being a fan of the weak pitiful AFC.


----------



## namvet (Jan 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



thank you mouth fulla shit


----------



## clevergirl (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hawks beat the Niner's- a dynasty. We take the Broncos as well! 

Bring it on Denver!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yeah thats something that my local paper was mentioning as well is that the Defense of the donkeys would have a hard enough time as it is with the seahawks D without Harvin but with him? His presence alone will allow force the donkeys secondary to put at least one man on him that they wouldnt have to otherwise if he was still hurt,but since he isnt,it causes them to put at least one man on him probably Bailey,and that allows Tate to get more open.  

Then there is mr clutch wilson himself.The niners much tougher defense,couldnt stop him from completing a crucial 4th and 7 pass in the end zone to Kearse when the game was on the line,think the donkeys swiss cheese D will fare any better?

The Hawks D which was already scary to begin with,even got more scary and more of a force to be reckoned with with the  return of that one guy on the D-cant think of his name cause he is so underrated,but he is very good and with him back,Manning will wish he was still hurt.hee hee.

Good point on welker.he did the same thing in his last superbowl with the cheatriots.Once he started getting hit really hard in the second half against the Giants,he heard footsteps and got scared and started dropping easy passes and was a non factor in the second hald.same thing happens again.

One other thing donkey fans are forgetting is the only reason the game was close at the end was wilson unchariistically fumbled the ball zeep in his territory when aldon got oast the protection of their offense,and that the main reason the niners were able to keep it a close game in the end was cause when the niners protection  broke down from the pass rush of the Hawks,Kappy was able to keep the play alive with his legs running down the field setting up a key touchdown for them.

Our Hawks dont have to worry about containing a scrambling quaerterback THIS time.the donkeys do with wilson though. Manning will be like the statue of liberty standing back there which allows the Hawks to pin their ears back.The donkeys having no running game and all. 

Hey donkey fans? remember how John Elway could never WIN the superbowl till he got a running game late in his career?
I guarantee,Manning wishes he had that young Terral davis that Elway had right now.lol.

They are also forgetting Manning is mr choke in BIG games.


----------



## shart_attack (Jan 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



Okay, if you say so.


----------



## namvet (Jan 24, 2014)

why he yells 'Omaha' a definitive answer

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgEytquYusM]Peyton Manning Explains 'Omaha' Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 24, 2014)

at 5:17 pm today,someone farted in here.


----------



## namvet (Jan 24, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 5:17 pm today,someone farted in here.



at 6:24 from shits in his pants


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 24, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



I don't "hear" nothing but the whirrr of the fan in my puter and my pits wraslin in the other room and the jabber of the sports jocks on KJR AM Seattle.

SEEING something first on the internets is an imposibility cuz the gubmint watchdog programs see EVERYTHING first.

I just hope you have the good sense to be one of the first to congratulate my Hawks at the end of the Superbowl.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, you have received *-7 reputation points* from *9/11 inside job.*Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
yeah whatever,The donkeys wont even have a running game and Manning has never faced a defense anything like this in his life and the donkesy defense is swiss cheeese compared o the niners.

Regards,
*9/11 inside job*

____________________________________________________________________


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received *-7 reputation points* from *9/11 inside job.*Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...



WOW !! REALLY ????  That's HARSH !!! 

A reasonable person would judge that your team losing on Feb 2 would be punnishment enough.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Yep, as Harsh as Shehawgs Rushing Game.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Spiteful !!!  NOW you ARE goin into *NEG*ative territory !!!  

How can ANYONE not love Marshawn Lynch's running style ???  

That's just CRAZY !!!


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



First, WTF kind of parent names their kid "Marshawn?" Everyone knows that Knowshon is a REAL Man's name!!!

Second, if I gave the ball to a Gimpy High School Junior 50 times during the season, then he'd also lead the NFL in Rushing yards. 

"Marshawn" is obviously the only offense Shehawgs produce.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi, you have received *-7 reputation points* from *9/11 inside job.*Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...


the truth hurts that  your in denial about the donkeys and that manning like he always does in big games,will choke,is why you feel insecure enough to post that publicly.Now THATS lame your insecurity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



comedy gol.thats REALLY getting desperate saying the hawks dont have  a running game.makes me wonder where these donkey fans pull these things out of their ass that Lynch who found holes through a niner defense MUCH togerht than the swiss cheese defense of the donkeys,will actually struggle.these donkeyfans  are on crack no doubt.

next thin he'll say is the hawks dont have that good a D,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

the fools picking the broncos better wise up.This guy is not even a seahawks fan but he is objective and smart and knows what he is talking about in his prediction.

Super Bowl 2014: 5 Reasons Why the Seattle Seahawks Will Dominate


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 25, 2014)

still more good reasons to take the seahawks.

Super Bowl 2014: 5 reasons to bet on the Seahawks - SBNation.com

I love how donkeys fans  forget that the medicore chargers almost came back to tie the score up against that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys in the second half them giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter to the lowly chargers.comedy gold.and that secondary is unlike ANYTHING manning has seen all year long. great defense wins over great offense everytime just  like the graphic showed.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I have it on high authority that "Samson" is a highly intelligent scientific type.  He came within a knats eyelash of becoming a Seahawk fan not so recently recently but alass he missed the cut.  The experience left him embittered and sullen.  That and being a connoisseur of the salt water crustacean adding insult to injury a certain Seahawk fan who will go un named was involved in a conspiracy to deny Samson(if that's what his name really is) of enjoying the best variety of said crustacean on a past visit to the Emerald City.

The whole experience spiraled out of control.  He said...she said.. ending with a surly waitress informing him that he just missed getting the last one.  I don't blame Samson for his deep hatred for the slight of hand he encountered.  My guess is that the cocktail server saw right through him from jump street as a Bronco enthusiast and just flat lied to him about the crab.  Or maybe she just ran his credit card and the truth just could not be denied.  In any case all he has left to cling to is this thread of hope that the Donkeys can exact revenge for the hurtfull way he was treated.  The whole "knife in the back" thingy has been a festering gash in his psych for a long time now.  Fortunately for him Obama Care cannot deny him help for this pre existing condition.  No doubt he and thousands of other spirit crushed individuals will be standing in long lines at hospital emergency rooms bleeding Orange and whatever god awful color of brown they hide behind come next Sunday evening.. wondering how they will ever recover the will to live.

Some people(us) are destined to win...and some(them) will lose.  It's not too late for Samson to buy himself a Sherman jersey and hedge his bet.


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> My guess is that the cocktail server saw right through him from jump street as a Bronco enthusiast and just flat lied to him about the crab.  Or maybe she just ran his credit card and the truth just could not be denied.  In any case all he has left to cling to is this thread of hope that the Donkeys can exact revenge for the hurtfull way he was treated.  The whole "knife in the back" thingy has been a festering gash in his psych for a long time now.  Fortunately for him Obama Care cannot deny him help for this pre existing condition.  No doubt he and thousands of other spirit crushed individuals will be standing in long lines at hospital emergency rooms bleeding Orange and whatever god awful color of brown they hide behind come next Sunday evening.. wondering how they will ever recover the will to live.
> 
> Some people(us) are destined to win...and some(them) will lose.  It's not too late for Samson to buy himself a Sherman jersey and hedge his bet.



Revenge...Like Crab....a dish best served cold.......Denver shut down Patriots running back LeGarrette Blount in the AFC title game: Marshawn Lynch is next, and he's all Shehawgs got.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the cocktail server saw right through him from jump street as a Bronco enthusiast and just flat lied to him about the crab.  Or maybe she just ran his credit card and the truth just could not be denied.  In any case all he has left to cling to is this thread of hope that the Donkeys can exact revenge for the hurtfull way he was treated.  The whole "knife in the back" thingy has been a festering gash in his psych for a long time now.  Fortunately for him Obama Care cannot deny him help for this pre existing condition.  No doubt he and thousands of other spirit crushed individuals will be standing in long lines at hospital emergency rooms bleeding Orange and whatever god awful color of brown they hide behind come next Sunday evening.. wondering how they will ever recover the will to live.
> ...



Blount was injured.  Lynch is a whole nother creature.  Denver doesn't have the WILL to stop Marshawn Lynch.  He is a force of nature.  Marshawn will run for excess of 100 yards on the Donkeys.  He will score at least 2 TDs.  Wilson will pass for at least one TD and run for a second.  That leaves Seahawk recievers to get another two scores when Wilson extends plays and finds then wide open as he has done dozens of times this season.

The Seahawks only really need to do one thing and that is to get to Manning so he hurries his throws and like nearly every QB the Hawks have faced take the ball away at least two times.  

Seahawks 31

Donkeys 17


----------



## Samson (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Such a dreamer....."Force of nature!" 



He was given more attempts to run the ball than any other back in the NFL....guess what? He got more yardage running than other backs.....maybe in Sheattle that's a miracle, but on the rest of the planet, it's pretty common.



Vegas odds have Broncos defeating the Shehawgs.....We'll be able to smell the bacon from New Jersey by the end of the first half.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that the cocktail server saw right through him from jump street as a Bronco enthusiast and just flat lied to him about the crab.  Or maybe she just ran his credit card and the truth just could not be denied.  In any case all he has left to cling to is this thread of hope that the Donkeys can exact revenge for the hurtfull way he was treated.  The whole "knife in the back" thingy has been a festering gash in his psych for a long time now.  Fortunately for him Obama Care cannot deny him help for this pre existing condition.  No doubt he and thousands of other spirit crushed individuals will be standing in long lines at hospital emergency rooms bleeding Orange and whatever god awful color of brown they hide behind come next Sunday evening.. wondering how they will ever recover the will to live.
> ...



Totally agree. 

After the game when the players are walking across the field to shake hands, Russel Wilson will say, "Where is Manning"?  Someone will have to tell him that he left for Disney World in the 3rd Quarter.

It's hard to give exact numbers but I am predicting something like 56-17 Broncos something like that (30 points or more).  Seattle will get behind early and Wilson will have to try to start passing.  

Again, the way to beat Manning or Brady or Favre is to keep them off the field.  The Seahawks are not built to control the ball.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



56 points on the Seattle defense?  How will you ever know?  You will have thrown some object into your TV by the end of the first qtr.  Better stock up on Kleenex... You are about to have a sad..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I'm not that emotionally attached.  If Seattle wins, I'll be happy (and happy for you).  Just don't see it happening.  It would be like Duke losing to a junior college team in basketball.  Possible? Sure.  Probable?  No.  (in my mind).


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 25, 2014)

candycorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



More like Penn State losing to some junior high school kids.  Possible?  When all the facts were known...a certainty.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 26, 2014)

7 days


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 27, 2014)

Signed up on a Bronco site..  

BroncoCountry is so over the top optimistic I haven't posted yet.. I can't bring myself to burst their bubble.. 

They are just rediculous.

They REALLY need to start a suicide watch forum...  as a public service ... 

I don't think their fans have ever seen a Seahawk football game.  Poor naive little fuckers..

They are going to have a major shock to their systems on Sunday...


----------



## namvet (Jan 27, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Signed up on a Bronco site..
> 
> BroncoCountry is so over the top optimistic I haven't posted yet.. I can't bring myself to burst their bubble..
> 
> ...



this one???

Broncos Football


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 27, 2014)

namvet said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up on a Bronco site..
> ...



Yup.  I'm Sean Corey.  I still haven't posted yet.  I'll be curious to see how long I last when they figure out I'm a Hawk's fan.


----------



## namvet (Jan 27, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



your real name or screen name ?? im on there as kcvet. been there about 3 yrs. that forum is mild compared to this. 

The Broncos Forums -- BroncosForums.com

pure flame. its a gang bang up yours eat shit and die forum. if that's what your after. enter at own risk !!!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

namvet said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > namvet said:
> ...



That's who I am.  ALL team message boards are mild compared to this.  That is why I am here. I or you or anyone irregardless of team affiliation can post what is on their mind on this forum.  It is really very special in that regard.  I call myself "HUGGY" here because that is my nickname among most of the people in Seattle that know me.  The pictures I have posted on this site of myself are real.  My dogs pics are also real. 

A pure "flame" site does not interest me.  This one has the whole rainbow.. good football knowledge with the added ability to insult.  As it should be IMHO as some fans are full of shit homers with zero understanding of the game.  Seattle team sites are some of the worst at allowing free speach.  So are SF's.


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Signed up on a Bronco site..
> 
> BroncoCountry is so over the top optimistic I haven't posted yet.. I can't bring myself to burst their bubble..
> 
> ...



I've moved this to the top of the list for 2014's

*Ironic Post of The Year Award.*




I hope these get you through until at least half time on Sunday when the game will be over with Broncos leading Shehawgs with no less than 35 points.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 28, 2014)

I want to be sitting on the edge of my seat yelling at the TV on the last play of the game . 

Super Bowl XXXIV, anyone?


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> I want to be sitting on the edge of my seat yelling at the TV on the last play of the game .
> 
> Super Bowl XXXIV, anyone?



On the one hand I'd love to see double overtime, but then that would probably kill Huggy.


Let's just hope that Sheattle stocks up on Depends Undergarments so cleaning up Union Street afterwards won't be too messy.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up on a Bronco site..
> ...



35 points by halftime?  Impressive!! That might be enough for me to switch teams and start rooting for Denver.  If the GREAT Seattle defense gives up a 35 burger in two qtrs then piss on them.  They do not deserve my loyalty.  I ,ight just throw the dogs in the bus during the halftime entertainment and head for a store that sells Bronco gear and find a nice Bronco cap... I might even score a Manning jersey. I'm starting to feel betrayed by my Hawks just thinking about it.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be sitting on the edge of my seat yelling at the TV on the last play of the game .
> ...



That's funny right there and I don't care who ya are.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be sitting on the edge of my seat yelling at the TV on the last play of the game .
> ...



I could move the T V to the bathroom.  That way I could watch the game sitting on the toilet and if I feel the need to throw up just turn my hread and hurl in the bathtub.

My only real problem is that if my pitbulls pick up on me yelling at Manning they might try to attack the image of Peyton on the screen when he is in a close up.  They already try to get to the T V when dogs are on the creen.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Signed up on a Bronco site..
> 
> BroncoCountry is so over the top optimistic I haven't posted yet.. I can't bring myself to burst their bubble..
> 
> ...



Lying again I see. You are to funny.


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 28, 2014)

lol

(for Huggy)


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Signed up on a Bronco site..
> ...



Lying ??  Again ??  You sound like an old girlfriend I had.  "Honest sweetie...Ya I fucked her but I was thinking of you the whole time.."


----------



## Mudflap (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Lying ??  Again ??  You sound like an old girlfriend I had.  "Honest sweetie...Ya I fucked her but I was thinking of you the whole time.."



"It helps me avoid premature ejaculation when I think of you."


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lying ??  Again ??  You sound like an old girlfriend I had.  "Honest sweetie...Ya I fucked her but I was thinking of you the whole time.."
> ...



EEWWWW !!!!  That's getting a little creepy !!!


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



Most people plan to watch the game by stocking an extra 6 pack of beer, maybe some chips.....

I see you've given it more thought than the average Shehawg Fan.

Bravo!


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





An old girlfriend told you,  "Honest sweetie...Ya I fucked her but I was thinking of you the whole time.."


Huggy, how well did you know this old "girl?"


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That's ME talkin you goof !  That is me LYING to my GF !!!!!  Geeesh !!!!


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Jan 28, 2014)

I think Denver will win but not by 35 points, more like by 7 or 10. Peyton Manning winning a Superbowl just fits the proper narrative.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I think Denver will win but not by 35 points, more like by 7 or 10. Peyton Manning winning a Superbowl just fits the proper narrative.



Maybe.. If Manning ever learns how to throw a spiral football..


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

5 days to go...

At least we made it through "Media Day" without any major incidents.. 

Deion Sanders interviewing Lynch was pretty cool.  

Marshawn Lynch: 'I'm just about that action'


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 28, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.



They got smart and got rid of Teblow.


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.
> ...





You noticed that, huh?



Not much gets past you.


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> UnAmericanYOU said:
> 
> 
> > I think Denver will win but not by 35 points, more like by 7 or 10. Peyton Manning winning a Superbowl just fits the proper narrative.
> ...



The entire season, 55 TD, 68% completions for a total 5477 yards and only 10 interceptions.



I'm not worried about Passing Aesthetics.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > UnAmericanYOU said:
> ...



I thought you were all "sciency" and shit.  Nevermind...if you don't already understand the need to throw a "clean" ball in bad weather... you never will.

I'm glad Manning's ball flutters.  That slows it down in flight and allows REAL athletes the time to get to the ball and snatch it away from the Denver recievers.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



FIRST TAKE ASKS IF TIM TEBOW COULD LEAD THIS YEAR'S BRONCOS TO THE SUPER BOWL

First Take asks if Tim Tebow could lead this year's Broncos to the Super Bowl | January | 2014


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 29, 2014)

If this game were going to be compared to a heavyweight boxing match I would have to say it would be Mike Tyson in his prime vs Cassius Clay in his prime.  One guy is a tactician (Clay) that needs to stay clear of contact and a bruiser that just runs up on the other guy and smashes him in the Jaw before the fancy footwork guy realizes what happened.

The Seahawks will come out like Tyson and lay some wood on peeps hard as rithmatic to a b***k guy and cripple the Broncos figuratively and literally.  Sherman will cover Denver recievers so close you will think he is wearing a Bronco uniform.  Bennet and Avril will be smacking Manning around so much you will think he stole something.

The Seahawks don't just want to beat Denver.  They want to BEAT UP the Broncos and teach them a lesson about the shear will to fight for something that they will never forget this game as long as they live.  The Seahawks will hit the Broncos so hard....Thier kids will be born with bruises.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 29, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > UnAmericanYOU said:
> ...



Wind forecast 15-20 mph.  Not good for Manning's wobbly offerings.  Good for alert Seahawks to take away the ball.  You can forget about the long pass from Manning's feeble old arms.  Single coverage on the deep routes all game long.  That means the short routes will have 5 Seahawks to double on.  Oh my... Not good for that runt Welker.  

Yard after catch for the tiny Wess Welker?  What catch?  Wessley's first attempt at a "rub" will probably be his last appearance in Superbowl 48.  

But that's not all !!

Manning WILL get sacked.  Just like his brother was this season.  After a couple of bone crunching pancakes Mannings spirit and will to win will be slapped out of him.

Everyone is talking about Manning's "legacy".  How's that legacy gonna look when Manning fails for the 4th time in 5 tries.  Bad Berries ... the legacy is going backwards.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 29, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.


I'll take Seattle.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 30, 2014)

It's all about the action Boss.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > UnAmericanYOU said:
> ...



He keeps ignoring the fact that Manning has not faced a defense anything like what the seahawks have all year long.  the donkeys starting running back is going to be playing hurt which slows what little of a running game they had in the first place down making them one diminsional,and if manning has to pass on almost everyday,having to face that scary D line the hawks have,look for the same kind of results he experienced on monday night football against my chargers.

I love how someone said they have a good defense.they have such a great defense they only gave up like 44 points to dallas and blew a 24 nothing have time lead against the cheatriots. what a great defense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Broncos will win the Super Bowl.  Remember you heard it here first.
> ...



only a complete fool wouldnt.


----------



## Samson (Jan 30, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





You gotta be pretty desperate to begin believing a little breeze is gonna affect Denver's game: Denver has a stadium with NO roof, and LOTS of wind comes through from the mountains. 

Sheattle has a roof that covers about 70% of the seats so that the gay-fan population has a place to sit to keep their feather boas and leather thongs dry.

Pipsqeek 5'11" Wilson's Longest pass during 2013 was a whole two yards longer than Manning's 78 yarder....guess if you're grasping at any hope, there you go TWO YARDS!!!...I'll wait for you to look at his pitiful total yard stat, HA...about half a Man-ning.

....sounds like you're plenty worried about Welker...That's good, because there's PLENTY more to be worried about on Manning's Right side WR: Eric Decker's and Trindon Holliday's stats are almost as good as Welker.

But then there's Denver's WR on Peyton's left, Damaryius Thomas and TE Julius Thomas. HOLY SHIT, Shehawgs will get fucked in every direction! Poor Birds won't fuckin' know what hit them since they got bent over by the........ Cardinals!


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 30, 2014)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Unlike the Cards.... Denver doesn't have a real strong defense.  The Broncos turnover ratio iz zero....nada...nothing.  Seattle's is plus 20.  AZ's defense is almost as good as Seattles.  If your team is having an off day AZ can beat anyone.  No excuses...that wasn't one of the Hawks best games.  2-13 3rd downs  102 yards on 9 penalties to 45 in 7plays for AZ.  Wilson had a very unWilson like game.  We were playing with subs at important positions also and injuries on several starters.  

Sunday will not be a game for the Seahawks that they overlook.  Denver will see the Seahawks at their best.  Everyone is healthy.  We will have Percy Harvin.  All this jabber won't affect the oucome.  Wilson will be terrific.  The defense will play lights out.  I believe that the Seattle pass rush will get to Manning early and throw him off his game.  The wind WILL affect Peytons throwing style.  There will be turnovers giving Seattle the ball at least two more short field possessions and taking two possessions from Denver.  THAT will be the main difference in a 2-3 score Seattle victory.


----------



## Samson (Jan 30, 2014)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Please keep believing the wind will make a difference to Manning: A vivid fantacy world is why Shehawg fans are tuning in.



Gee..."Rush Manning....Throw him off his game".....hmmmmm...





Wonder if any team has ever thought of that before.......




Yeah, every single one Broncos have played. Shehawg's better have something else under their feathers.


----------

